# Optimus Prime eats pork...



## robert carter (Mar 7, 2016)

My Grandson and I named the  Hoyt Dorado Thomas give me to shoot  "Optimus Prime" because it is metal and bolts and all that stuff. Kinda cool. It is a tack driver though.
  The riser split on my latest longbow. I knew I had thinned it a bit much when I built it but no big deal. I have a Centuar on the way and life is good.
  I grabbed up Optimus and a few arrows to go to a nearby 3-d range for some shooting and as I left the house and went by my cousins field there were a big sow and some shoats about 400 yards from the road feeding. I pulled the truck to the side of the road and was thankfull the hunting quiver was still on Optimus . It hels a stumping head and two woodsman tipped arrows. The stalk was on. I got in the dog fennels in the edge of the field and got along side of the sow. The wind swirled and she went in the brush a good bit down from me. The shoats fed a bit and then saw Mom was gone and headed straight down the trail I was headed to the field on. I shot a nice grill pig at 5 yards. Thankfull,RC.


----------



## bronco611 (Mar 7, 2016)

The Killin machine has started it's engkne, look out piggies!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 7, 2016)

A fat little griller optimus prime transformed. Good deal.


----------



## Barebowyer (Mar 7, 2016)

Good deal!  Congrats!  I just got a complaint finally about a few hitting someone's garden area down in Dodge Co.  I am gonna give it a go soon myself...


----------



## Stump Shooter (Mar 7, 2016)

Knock em down RC,  body count gonna go up when you get that Centaur a sweet shooter.


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 7, 2016)

I saw you shoot that bow in your bad luck week at HC! Sweet! I chased pigs today w a pistol. As much as I love trad, the pistols are getting to be fun!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Mar 7, 2016)

You and Dendy are stacking them up. But we aren't surprised by that.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 8, 2016)

Yeap, you shoot that bow good. Pig found that out.


----------



## Lady Frost (Mar 8, 2016)

congrats!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 10, 2016)

That's gonna be some tenders eats right there. 
What time is supper?


----------



## Poynor (Mar 10, 2016)

Great Deal RC


----------



## tee p (Mar 10, 2016)

Optimist Awesomeness!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 12, 2016)

Good shooting RC! Sorry to hear that your bow self destructed, hate when that happens. Congrats on the pig.


----------



## walter morris (Mar 26, 2016)

Robert,  how's the Centura shooting ?


----------

